# USB Campsite Database



## tonyt

I've spent a good amount of time reading the hundreds of posts on this subject trying to determine if the USB Campsite Database is as it was advertised and works to a satisfactory standard.

I'm still not sure. Some members seem very pleased with theirs and others, like me, are struggling to get it to run.

If I'd bought said item over a retail counter I would have returned it.


----------



## BillCreer

Hi Tony,

I was thinking of buying one, what are the problems?


----------



## Blizzard

Mine arrived yesterday and the only minor complaint that I have is the fact that it would not 'autorun', however that is likely to be my system set up rather than a fault on iCampsites.

Following the quckstart guide provided, I opened the file up and had to click on "USBCampsiteView" file. It loaded fairly quickly after that and I find it easy to use, although I've only scratched at the surface of the information so far


----------



## Telbell

My first "stick" had a glitch, like many others. Sent it back & very quickly a replacement was sent.

Have been using it for a week and no problems (fingers crossed!) apart from the omissions of the "Haute Normandie" sites as pointed out by Dick on another thread.

Have also ordered the Android version so hopefully all problems will have been sorted by the time of its issue


----------



## olley

Hi Blizzard microsoft don't allow a usb drive to autorun. According to Nuke its a security issue.

Ian


----------



## peedee

Got mine yesterday and initially I was very impressed as I worked through the menus. It certainly has the potential for becoming a great resource. However it failed miserable on the update and it won't work at all now and it looks like the whole stick is corrupt. The application just won't open anymore.

In the absence to any response on mobilecampsite and Bugzilla I will be returning it and hope the next one works.

peedee


----------



## MorrisMotorhome

Mine did exactly the same as Peedee's. I tried to update it, but it never managed to complete the update. After about 30 minutes I removed the USB and tried to reinsert it, but then got the message that the USB was corrupted.

I have returned it for a replacement.


----------



## nukeadmin

> only minor complaint that I have is the fact that it would not 'autorun', however that is likely to be my system set up rather than a fault on iCampsites.


this is impossible I am afraid, Microsoft moved the goalposts SP2 onwards whereby USB removeable devices are not allowed to autorun for security reasons.



> However it failed miserable on the update and it won't work at all now and it looks like the whole stick is corrupt.


Don't return it yet, if you interrupt the update process by removing the stick then it WILL corrupt the database. Ben is working on a in depth walk through of how to download and overwrite your corrupt database with a working copy. It will be available to view this afternoon and I will post on here once we do.



> After about 30 minutes I removed the USB and tried to reinsert it


See above 

Those people having issues updating, what speed internet are you on ? When you say failed, what exactly happened ?


----------



## MorrisMotorhome

In my case I had already updated it, but when I reinserted the USB it hadn't remembered the update, so I tried to update it again. I got the message "updating", but nothing happened for about 30 minutes. There was nothing else I could do but remove the stick as I do not possess detailed computer knowledge.

I don't think I have a problem with the speed of connection as I was using it at home and have not experienced any other speed related problems


----------



## nukeadmin

> but when I reinserted the USB it hadn't remembered the update


How do you mean ?


----------



## val33

As I have said on another thread, my great disappointment with the USB version is that searching by map is only available when you are online. I already have the iPhone version for online use, and had thought the whole point of the USB version was to provide all the functionality of the online version in a package that worked offline.

Other than this, it works just fine, but had I realised the lack of map searching I would not have bought it.

Val


----------



## MorrisMotorhome

I had updated it from 14 March 2011 (I think that was the date given) and assumed that the USB would then remember the update. When I reinserted the USB some time later it had reverted to the 14 March 2011. It was then that I tried to update it again.

I assumed that once updated the USB would remember the previous update.


----------



## olley

After reading of problems with the stick I copied it to the HD with a shortcut on the desktop, works fine from there. 

Ian


----------



## tonyt

Well having spent the best part of 8 hours trying to get it to work, I've now progressed to 2 error messages:

Cant select ncuser: database disk image is malformed. Unable to execute statement.

and

Cannot select all images.

Life's too short to waste any more time on it but what a waste of money. 

Consigned to the bin.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Well having spent the best part of 8 hours trying to get it to work, I've now progressed to 2 error messages:
> 
> Cant select ncuser: database disk image is malformed. Unable to execute statement.
> 
> and
> 
> Cannot select all images.
> 
> Life's too short to waste any more time on it but what a waste of money.
> 
> Consigned to the bin.


can't understand Tony it should just run, what OS are you using ?, this error only occurs if the key is pulled during an update. Please just wait until Bens walkthrough is complete and download the new database file.

(btw as an aside I have logged a ticket with the developers to add a warning message that appears on screen during the update process to say not to disconnect the key as data corruption might occur"


----------



## nukeadmin

btw would really appreciate if anyone who has issues with the campsite database logs them on the mobilecampsite forums http://www.mobilecampsites.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=13 so that everything is in one place as already there are about 5 threads here on MHF and it means we miss threads and get accused of ignoring feedback


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> can't understand Tony it should just run, what OS are you using ?,.................... this error only occurs if the key is pulled during an update.


Windows 7 and I definitely haven't removed the key - it's still plugged in.

Surely all of these bugs should have been ironed out BEFORE putting it on the market!!

Not a happy bunny


----------



## nukeadmin

> Firefox and I definitely haven't removed the key - it's still plugged in.


Firefox is the browser you use Tony, what is the Operating System i.e. Windows Xp etc ?



> Surely all of these bugs should have been ironed out BEFORE putting it on the market!!


The Main issue we have faced isn't a bug as such Tony, its a hardware issue in that the first batch of back orders we sent out were simply unpacked and dispatched and then we found that a small percentage had a hardware defect which caused the USB to either not be recognize / corrupt data etc. So all the orders now are opened / tested prior to dispach.

And any software product inevitably has bugs, even large corporates like Microsoft release products with bugs, we do however have a process in place to capture all these bugs (bugzilla / Mobilecampsites forums) and then once enough are found (plus addons / enhancements) we will tender it to the developer to produce a Service Pack 1 (SP1) which we will then push out to all owners of the product


----------



## nukeadmin

ok Bens guide is complete enough for you to utilise, so if you need to overwrite a corrupt database file you can file the process listed here:
http://www.mobilecampsites.com/database-replacement-walkthrough/


----------



## Brownfools

I had been working on my own seachable database of campsites. Then, when a usb version of i-campsites was in the pipeline, I stopped - and ordered one.
Very disapointed with the product. It should have been obvious to the developer that the whole point of a usb version is to use OFFLINE!!
It's not just the lack of mapping that is an issue. My initial test was to search for Caravan Club sites within 40km of my home in East London. The product promptly listed over two hundred entries. Worse still the second entry was in Wales!!!
So, I go back to work on a version that will do what I want it too! One that will contain and search by OS Grid references and list by distance.
Sorry Outdoor Bits. This is a lemon.
Brownfools.


----------



## nukeadmin

> that the whole point of a usb version is to use OFFLINE!!


It is accessible offline, but true "accurate" mapping isn't without paying out an absolute enormous amount of money to license the mapping data. The database and searches are all available offline



> My initial test was to search for Caravan Club sites within 40km of my home in East London. The product promptly listed over two hundred entries. Worse still the second entry was in Wales!!!


This could be a fault with the entry in mhf and not the app itself, please PM me the exact search you did and I will verify it, what we found when beta testing the app during development was the large number of entries in mhf database that had an incorrect gps location added by the user. We have rectified all of them we thought but its possible one or two slipped through



> One that will contain and search by OS Grid references and list by distance.


Well if you can do that all offline with full gps mapping, zoomable etc then PM me lol and I will hire you instead of my developer 



> Sorry Outdoor Bits. This is a lemon.


Everyone entitled to an opinion but I don't believe this is a factual and correct statement. We have a few issues, predominantly caused by an initial batch of faulty usb keys and not the app itself.

Overall I have only logged single figure bugs with the app so far pulled from comments from the forums (I have logged a larger number of tweaks for usability and enhancements) so that isn't too bad. Remember we can push out patches online once we have enough bugs collated and a fix produced


----------



## peedee

nukeadmin said:


> However it failed miserable on the update and it won't work at all now and it looks like the whole stick is corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't return it yet, if you interrupt the update process by removing the stick then it WILL corrupt the database. Ben is working on a in depth walk through of how to download and overwrite your corrupt database with a working copy. It will be available to view this afternoon and I will post on here once we do.
Click to expand...

Dave I put the full details on both mobilecampsites and bugzilla the latter agains report 265. This is what I did, note the download apparently completed.



> I received my USB stick this morning 22nd June and
> followed the instructions that came with it opening up the help file, the
> windows directory and double clicked the USBCampsiteView file. The application
> opened fine. I was impressed with the product as I worked through the help file
> and all seemed fine until I tried an update.
> Went into settings and put in my details but I do not recall seeing "pending
> verification" but did get the "verified" ok on logging in. I changed the date
> from 14/3/11 to 21/6/2011 and clicked the "Update" and saw the update commence.
> I got the "update finished line" and clicked the save button. The connection
> showed 430 seconds and the log indicated the download but on trying to recall
> the map I got the message "cant select ncuser: database disk image is
> malformed…." What ever I tried this kept coming up so I tried to reload with
> the same result. I closed the application but on looking at the files to
> re-open and double click on USBCampsiteViews, all the file names on the stick
> are corrupt and nothing will open. I closed the window and shut the USB port
> and removed the stick and then plugged in again. Same result, all file names
> corrupt on opening the stick. Sorry to be long winded but thought I would give
> you as much detail as possible. Its the same on my laptop. What is the problem
> please.


My internet speed is 10Mbs and I am using 32 bit Windows 7.

Hope it helps

peedee


----------



## camallison

Being a past-owner of a software development company, may I say my piece (and then put my tin hat on). I understand the disappointment expressed by others, but .......

The issue with pen drives that didn't work on delivery was an unfortunate one outside the control of Nuke, although he is now testing before shipping - hindsight. My own company suffered a bad batch some way into our product life. With similar results - irate clients. The turnaround of replacement drives by Nuke on receipt of the dead one after RMA'ing was excellent. I say that with experience as my purchase was one that suffered the problem.

The issue with corrupt databases sounds as though users _may_ have removed their pen drive without the "safe removal" step. Despite what _computer professionals_ might say, it is essential to do so on a PC.

The offline/online debate - the product performs exactly as to my expectations - others may have different expectations.

There are still some minor bugs in the software - in over 40 years of programming/using software for mainframes and PCs (later) I have not come up against _any_ software that is completely bug-free. Some bugs are the result of careless coding, others cumulative errors brought on by updating code. With the icampsites software, if you look at the county of Rutland on the Google online map and click on it, you end up in Rutland, USA, to the North and West of Boston! Probably careless coding.

I expect that Nuke has a fair few bugs to report and request fixes for in this version - the programmers no doubt will correct them. A service pack (SP1) is promised. That is enough for me.

If I compare this with my experience of large software companies such as Microsoft and others, then at least I suspect we won't be needing a monthly schedule of updates with around 3 service packs in the lifetime of the product.

Nuke - you have my vote and confidence that you will deliver.

Colin


----------



## peedee

nukeadmin said:


> this error only occurs if the key is pulled during an update. Please just wait until Bens walkthrough is complete and download the new database file.


Don't agree, I certainly did not pull mine until download completed and the stick was corrupt even before I pulled it. It looks to me as though there is not enough resilience to errors in downloads.

Not sent mine back yet so Ben's walkthrough is eagerly awaited.

peedee.


----------



## Brownfools

Hi, Nuke,
Of course I accept that the full mapping facility could not be accommodated in the USB format. But, at the risk of repeating myself, the whole point of having this on USB is to have something that is useable offline.
My expectations were fairly simple. Put in location (Pref OS), list chosen types of site, have results display by distance. This I found I couldn't do.
This is what I did. I clicked on "Search BY Type", Entered "London", Slid the distance bar to "40km" and, under "Campsite Type" I selected "Caravan Club"
The App finds 202 Campsites - the second listing is Aberbran (Wales - probably because it is listing all 202 alphabetically.
The reason for wanting an offline search is that the misses and I like to get off the beaten track. A web connection is often not there when we need it. To find a place to stop the night we have to flip through books, often still not finding the nearest facility.
I appreciate that everyone will have different requirements and expectations off this product. It just doesn't seem to meet ours.
Perhaps I could do something for you if the database was in a readable format.
Brownfools.


----------



## MorrisMotorhome

I have just received a replacement USB stick. When I place it in the computer I get a message saying I need to format the USB before I can use it. I do not want to do this in case it wipes the stick.

Can anyone help?


----------



## peedee

nukeadmin said:


> ok Bens guide is complete enough for you to utilise, so if you need to overwrite a corrupt database file you can file the process listed here:
> http://www.mobilecampsites.com/database-replacement-walkthrough/


Thanks and have downloaded it and unzipped but my problem is all the names and dates of the the files on the stick are unreadable and I do not know which is the database folder 

peedee
ps here is a screen shot of the USB stick contents


----------



## nukeadmin

> if you look at the county of Rutland on the Google online map and click on it, you end up in Rutland, USA, to the North and West of Boston! Probably careless coding.


ah that is a new one, will log in with developers



> Don't agree, I certainly did not pull mine until download completed and the stick was corrupt even before I pulled it. It looks to me as though there is not enough resilience to errors in downloads.


Yours is a very interesting case Pete, your later post confirms that the whole file structure on yours is corrupt. Please log RMA on outdoorbits and return as I will need to pass that key "as is" to the manufacturer



> I have just received a replacement USB stick. When I place it in the computer I get a message saying I need to format the USB before I can use it


Are you using Windows and if so what version ?
tbh it sounds like you have a corrupt one also.

Really sorry for those who have had one of the bad batch, out of my control entirely I am afraid, We have swapped out any asap with good tested ones and the manufacturer is actually collecting majority of the rest tmrw and they are going to be testing / reloading them (it is quite time consuming doing each and every one before dispatch by us and as it isn't our fault the manufacturer agreed to do it en mass as they have the equipment to do so.


----------



## peedee

nukeadmin said:


> Yours is a very interesting case Pete, your later post confirms that the whole file structure on yours is corrupt. Please log RMA on outdoorbits and return as I will need to pass that key "as is" to the manufacturer


Ok and thanks for the attention, I'll pop in the post tomorrow.

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin

> to have something that is useable offline.


I don't understand it is useable offline ?
The only aspect missing is plotting on a google map when offline, the entire database and filters etc are still in place

You can search by type, name, filters, county etc



> Put in location (Pref OS), list chosen types of site, have results display by distance. This I found I couldn't do.


to be frank, we never ever said it would function with OS co-ordinates. MHF campsite database doesn't and we were trying to replicate its functionality



> Perhaps I could do something for you if the database was in a readable format.


lol there is a very good reason why the database is encrypted as it prevents anyone else simply copying it, extracting the data and using it elsewhere


----------



## MorrisMotorhome

I have tried it in a Windows Vista and Windows 7 machine with the same result.

I'm a bit reluctant to have to return this as well. I note that my postage was not refunded for the first one I returned


----------



## val33

nukeadmin said:


> It is accessible offline, but true "accurate" mapping isn't without paying out an absolute enormous amount of money to license the mapping data. The database and searches are all available offline


Not true at all.

Google Maps may be expensive, but http://www.openstreetmap.org/ is totally free to use, even for a commercial application.

Yes, a bigger USB stick would be required, or you could provide a download pack as part of the programme.

For me, the addition of searchable offline maps would be worth a £10 suppliment!

Val


----------



## DABurleigh

I would indeed have thought the USB memory size is not a constraint, given it is not unreasonable to require an internet connection on first use, to download material to disc.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> For me, the addition of searchable offline maps would be worth a £10 suppliment!


But as we see time and time again (don't mention subs  ) just the slightest addition in price may be ok for one person but not others.

and also if you look at the legalities with Openstreetmap it says



> Can I charge for distributing OSM data or data derived from OSM data?
> 
> Yes. You can charge any amount of money you want for any service or data you provide. However, since the data (or service) that is derived from OSM data must be licensed as above, other people may then redistribute this without payment.


not exactly suited to a commercial product according to this text 

and not only that Europe alone is either 8.9Gb in a compressed download so god knows how big it is uncompressed ready to use so the key starts to get very expensive when you talk this size vs our existing 512MB one


----------



## val33

Nuke,

I think you'll find that you may not charge for the map data, but CAN charge for any application or software that uses it.

You can select lower and higher resolution mapping to suit your requirements and memory isn't exactly expensive these days.

With the cost of mobile web access, I'd have thought that a small premium would be accepted by most (though clearly not all!).

I'm really not having a pop at you. I just think that it is a real shame that this functionality is missing. With offline map searching, you'd have a killer app that would be on every bodies wish list 

Val


----------



## spykal

Brownfools said:


> This is what I did. I clicked on "Search BY Type", Entered "London", Slid the distance bar to "40km" and, under "Campsite Type" I selected "Caravan Club"
> The App finds 202 Campsites - the second listing is Aberbran (Wales - probably because it is listing all 202 alphabetically.


Hi Brownfools

That is exactly what it is programmed to do.

So you may trying to get it to do things it was not intended to do. To me it looks as though you have misused the search function.

On the "Search by Type" tab there is no way to search for Caravan Club Sites by setting a radius from a location that is not an option of the search.

That search window has two options, search by Town, Post Code or GPS, then a radius can be set then all the sites within that radius will show up when the search has completed.

OR

you may select a facility, campsite type or country and get a complete list of all the sites in the database that fulfill those requirements.

To do what you want to do you need to go to go to "Search by Filter" select the campsite type, select the country ( UK ) and then the region ( the county) ..it will then list the sites of that type in that county. Such as all the CC Cls in Herefordshire

Hope this helps and maybe it is not a lemon after all :wink:

Mike


----------



## nukeadmin

> I think you'll find that you may not charge for the map data, but CAN charge for any application or software that uses it.


Yes indeed you can, but then that person who purchases it from you can then give it away



> other people may then redistribute this without payment.


----------



## ovalball

Following the instructions on how to replace the database file,I have got mine working again.However I am concerned to how the file became corrupted in the first place.From receiving my USB stick it has never been removed from my pc at all.Nuke do you think it is worthwhile pinning this thread to the front page until all the problems are sorted.Also can you tell me what the database total should be?


----------



## tonyt

OK - so I thought I'd give it another chance.

I went very carefully, step by step, through Ben's walkthrough.

It all seemed to go well and I was able to get the package to run.

Closed down my laptop last night (as per the book) - it all shut down correctly. Left the USB in place.

Started up the laptop this morning - it started up quite normally.

Opened up iCampsites - looked OK except the campsite count in the bottom left hand corner read "0 campsites"

Clicked on "List All" - and under the heading "List" it says "Found 8215 Campsites" but no matter which search option I try I get an error message - different message for each search type but they all seem to include the phrase "database disk image is malformed. Unable to fetch row."


----------



## nukeadmin

ok guys, thanks for the feedback, so it does look like it is the database file that is getting corrupted somehow, but it hasn't ever done it here in use, so I am guessing it is something to do with how its used your end. According to your posts (tonyt and ovalball) you both got it working ok but then somehow it corrupted, and the only thing in common i can see is you both look to have shutdown / rebooted with the usb stick still in place.
Is that correct ?

What OS do you both have ?

have you tried overwriting db file again and then going through the safely remove hardware process (assuming you are both windows users) and then removing the key, shutdown, switch back on, boot into windows and insert key ?


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> ok guys, thanks for the feedback, so it does look like it is the database file that is getting corrupted somehow, but it hasn't ever done it here in use, so I am guessing it is something to do with how its used your end. According to your posts (tonyt and ovalball) you both got it working ok but then somehow it corrupted, and the only thing in common i can see is you both look to have shutdown / rebooted with the usb stick still in place.
> Is that correct ?
> 
> What OS do you both have ?
> 
> have you tried overwriting db file again and then going through the safely remove hardware process (assuming you are both windows users) and then removing the key, shutdown, switch back on, boot into windows and insert key ?


Yes - updated ok - , then shutdown laptop overnight and started up again this morning with the stick still in place.
Using Windows7

Haven't tried Ben's process again, was waiting for guidance from yourself, but will do another overwrite this evening and follow the process mentioned above.

Will report back here later.


----------



## nukeadmin

great many thx Tony.

Also try using it without updating and see if it works ok, thx for helping narrow it down. It is frustrating for us as we cannot replicate it here and none of the testers encountered this during development either lol


----------



## Noel

There have been complaints here that the map does not work offline but I find it pretty useless any way as, as far as I can see and more to the point, it does not work/link with the filter!

Say I want to see campsites in Wiltshire with electrics I click on Wiltshire and see about 70 all on top of one another with little idea where any of them are given the limitations of map scale, if I then click on filter to attempt to filter what I can see on the map and filter to sites with electrics I get the list view of every site in the database with electrics!

If I start with filter and get a list of sites in Wiltshire with electrics there is no "show" *on* map button to see them _*alone*_ only a "search map" button which again shows every site in Wiltshire of which there are far too many jumbled closely together to start looking at the details of each one to find what I want or even accurately where it is!

If I have got this wrong, please put me right!

Noel.


----------



## nukeadmin

to perform this search offline then go to search by filter and choose your parameters ans i get 42 matches


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> great many thx Tony.
> 
> Also try using it without updating and see if it works ok, thx for helping narrow it down. It is frustrating for us as we cannot replicate it here and none of the testers encountered this during development either lol


Some good news!

I reloaded the db as per Ben's process.

Went through the "Windows7 safely remove key" process.

Shut down my laptop.

Rebooted into Windows.

Plugged in iCampsite key and hey presto, data still intact.

Haven't tried updating again yet.



I'll leave it to you to work out the conclusions but it looks like leaving the key in place when you shut down the pc might be the culprit though I purposely left it in yesterday as there seemed to be so many dire warnings going around re unplugging.


----------



## tonyt

tonyt said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> great many thx Tony.
> 
> Also try using it without updating and see if it works ok, thx for helping narrow it down. It is frustrating for us as we cannot replicate it here and none of the testers encountered this during development either lol
> 
> 
> 
> Some good news!
> 
> I reloaded the db as per Ben's process.
> 
> Went through the "Windows7 safely remove key" process.
> 
> Shut down my laptop.
> 
> Rebooted into Windows.
> 
> Plugged in iCampsite key and hey presto, data still intact.
> 
> Haven't tried updating again yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave it to you to work out the conclusions but it looks like leaving the key in place when you shut down the pc might be the culprit though I purposely left it in yesterday as there seemed to be so many dire warnings going around re unplugging.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------

A couple of hours later..............

There's something wrong with the "Search by Map" feature.
If I search by filter (France, Auvergne) I get a campsite count of 48 sites and they are all listed.

If I search by map (France, Auvergne) I get 48 sites found but no details - a blank page.

This was a random area choice and the only one I tried.

----------------

And another issue:

Search by Type.

Bristol... radius 7 miles finds 6 sites. radius of 7+ miles finds no sites.


----------



## RobMD

I received mine a few days ago. It works fine on my Netbook running XP, and updated O.K. but on my Desktop running Win 7 Ultimate (with all updates installed), it opens O.K. but soon freezes and I have to exit the application.

Will try again and see if the problem is replicated.


Yep!
Tried a few time. It will load to the map with Win 7, and I can load in the database ( in this case I selected Uk - Wales - Powys) but then the program is inoperative and I have to exit by closing the window.

O.K. in XP though.


----------



## tonyt

tonyt said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> great many thx Tony.
> 
> Also try using it without updating and see if it works ok, thx for helping narrow it down. It is frustrating for us as we cannot replicate it here and none of the testers encountered this during development either lol
> 
> 
> 
> Some good news!
> 
> I reloaded the db as per Ben's process.
> 
> Went through the "Windows7 safely remove key" process.
> 
> Shut down my laptop.
> 
> Rebooted into Windows.
> 
> Plugged in iCampsite key and hey presto, data still intact.
> 
> Haven't tried updating again yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave it to you to work out the conclusions but it looks like leaving the key in place when you shut down the pc might be the culprit though I purposely left it in yesterday as there seemed to be so many dire warnings going around re unplugging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> A couple of hours later..............
> 
> There's something wrong with the "Search by Map" feature.
> If I search by filter (France, Auvergne) I get a campsite count of 48 sites and they are all listed.
> 
> If I search by map (France, Auvergne) I get 48 sites found but no details - a blank page.
> 
> This was a random area choice and the only one I tried.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> And another issue:
> 
> Search by Type.
> 
> Bristol... radius 7 miles finds 6 sites. radius of 7+ miles finds no sites.
Click to expand...

...... and this morning, going through the same booting up process, iCampsites key seems to be working perfectly. The searches that were not working last night are working perfectly this morning.

Is it possible that there's some timing delay between inputting the search data and seeing the output on screen?


----------



## Noel

nukeadmin said:


> to perform this search offline then go to search by filter and choose your parameters ans i get 42 matches


What I mean is there does not appear to be any way to get _the results_ of a _filtered_ search to show on the map (when online of course).

The map only works showing ALL sites in a county (lowest UK _map_ filter) area which can be very crowded, confusing and inaccurate and it seems to be impossible to see _on the map _what I am actually interested in i.e. every site in a county with electrics (or any other filter).


----------



## Brownfools

spykal said:


> Brownfools said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you may trying to get it to do things it was not intended to do. To me it looks as though you have misused the search function.
> 
> On the "Search by Type" tab there is no way to search for Caravan Club Sites by setting a radius from a location that is not an option of the search.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Mike,
> I used the options working down the screen exactly as they are presented to me!
> It would appear that it is not designed to perform this function. But if not, why on earth is it a presented option!! And it certainly appears that way on my screen (I would be interested to know if ir appears differently on other users screens - see my previous post). I was just expecting the output to correspond with the input.
> 
> I have accepted that this product is not going to help us with our needs. That's OK. You try these things and, if they are not right for you, you move on.
> Listing or sorting by distance is what we are after. So we will either look elsewhere or continue to work on our own system.
> The problem with the second option is that it is so time consuming to put together the database.
> I feel for those at the sharp end of this who are clearly trying hard to address the issues, investing much time and effort for little reward.
> Good luck guys (and Gals),
> Brownfools.
Click to expand...


----------



## rosalan

I would like to thank Nuke for having the courage to get this USB onto the market.
I have had a couple of failures and been really well supported by Ben and Nuke, replacing two USB's without question, although reading along this thread, I may have been able to rectify them had I known how.
What has become clear, are the variety of operating systems working at different speeds and various formats and I blindly expect anything on the market to work first time with so many variables.
Then it comes down to how they may be used, or abused. I think Ben told me they were quite sensitive to input and usage. So the fact that so many, mine included, now work; I put down to a lot of hard work being put in out of sight.
I truly hope that somewhere along the way, a few updating modifications will come along and we will be able to install them on these 'early' prototypes before the buying public loses heart.
Alan


----------



## Brownfools

rosalan said:


> I would like to thank Nuke for having the courage to get this USB onto the market.
> .........a lot of hard work being put in out of sight.
> I truly hope that somewhere along the way, a few updating modifications will come along and we will be able to install them on these 'early' prototypes before the buying public loses heart.
> Alan


Alan,
Well said! Oudoorbits customer service ethic should be appauded. And, although I have made much of the lack of a "filter by distance" facility, this is clearly something which may be included in future evolutions of the product. The formula is (relatively) easy and the facility of listing by distance rather than alphabet (or reverse alphabet as it displays in some instances) would not require much additional coding.
We must remember that this is the first release of this product. I have every confidence that updates will be in the pipeline.
Brownfools.


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> btw would really appreciate if anyone who has issues with the campsite database logs them on the mobilecampsite forums http://www.mobilecampsites.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=13 so that everything is in one place as already there are about 5 threads here on MHF and it means we miss threads and get accused of ignoring feedback


Have tried logging onto this but just go round and round in circles so:

Another little glitch with USB iCampsites:

As an example:

Gabriel's Fishery Farm shows visited my MHF member on the database but on the iCampsites key it shows not visited.

I haven't checked any others.

Now to have another crack at getting on to www.mobilecampsites


----------



## SaddleTramp

I have just (Thursday) been able to try mine, I am a Mac user and the app will not run at all it just crashes every time.
Tried to use it on a PC the programme runs but no campsites anywhere, If I click on an area it comes up with a box with :-
cannot count results;SELECT count(*) FROM nuke_campsites WHERE Region LIKE "Basse-Normandie" order by UPPER(CampsiteName) asc;database disk image is malformed Unable to fetch row.
and it does exactly the same from wherever I select except it enters the Region as where I select.


----------



## ovalball

Les.I had EXACTLY the same thing.I solved it by downloading another copy of the database,it is explained how to do this earlier in this thread.I still don't know how it messed up in the first place but by following the instructions you can at least get it working.


----------



## nukeadmin

> If I search by map (France, Auvergne) I get 48 sites found but no details - a blank page.


can't replicate this here, Do you have online mapping enabled i.e. is it showing icons on the map which you can click on and then Details link to view details about that specific entry, or offline mapping where clicking on a region shows a list of the matches ?



> ...... and this morning, going through the same booting up process, iCampsites key seems to be working perfectly. The searches that were not working last night are working perfectly this morning.


Very strange, again can't replicate it here



> O.K. in XP though.


hmmmm the USB key must be ok if it works on XP, and it has been tested ok in Windows 7 so it must be something specific to that PC

some of the usability issues mentioned can be tweaked in a service pack release patch, but these aren't bugs, just users trying to use the app in a way it wasn't intended and so the functionality isn't there or different.



> Gabriel's Fishery Farm shows visited my MHF member on the database but on the iCampsites key it shows not visited.


this wasn't a bug, but the issue was being caused by our own database had a duplicate (which I have now deleted) one of the entries was an entry added by our contrators and so was tagged as not visited.



> Tried to use it on a PC the programme runs but no campsites anywhere, If I click on an area it comes up with a box with :-
> cannot count results;SELECT count(*) FROM nuke_campsites WHERE Region LIKE "Basse-Normandie" order by UPPER(CampsiteName) asc;database disk image is malformed Unable to fetch row.
> and it does exactly the same from wherever I select except it enters the Region as where I select.


hmmm this sounds like the database has been corrupted in use, could you try the process laid down on this page please Les
http://www.mobilecampsites.com/database-replacement-walkthrough/



> So the fact that so many, mine included, now work; I put down to a lot of hard work being put in out of sight.


We are indeed testing and tweaking continuously to try and overcome some usability problems as inevitably users try to do things in a way we hadn't envisaged or do things with the key itself we hadn't tested. It is one of the issues with software unfortunately, when testing a product before release you are close to the coal face and so can overlook issues, we did open up testing to more people as the product got closer to release but obviously the more people use it the more they find issues we hadn't considered or try to use the app in a way we hadn't tried. This is why a lot of time was dedicated to adding in the facility for online updates to the core program as well as downloadable updates from our campsite database so we could release patches along the way


----------



## j50jwr

*Post copied from Mobile campsites Support*

Hi there, posted this on friday eve, as suggested somewhere on these topics as being the preferred route, unfortunately no-one else appears to be there. Can anyone here help in giving me some clues as to what to do next.

Hi There, I've just returned from holiday and found the eagerly awaited "toy". At first all went well although I don't think the mapping was correct, so I downladed the Flash upgrade. Before I tested this, I made the mistake of trying to upload the updates. After a false start caused by registration, I got to the stage of changing the date to early march and pushed update key, I thought nothing happened so went back and tried again, then I noticed the "updating" indicator was on and after a while the orange bar started to illuminate. After about 40 mins, the orange bar was now full, but the updating indicator was still on, I navigated to look at the file size and found it to be 83.141kb and rising, and after another 20 mins or so (I guess) had grown to 86.395. At this time the update completed, I cannot now remember the exact sequence but the site number remained at 8034. I assumed the upload had failed so repeated the proceedure. This time a fault kept coming up indicating that the data was already there, I cannot now find the paper I wrote the message on. this kept repeating and without any way of getting out of the loop I switched off the server.
I've since tried the database rewrite by importing the zip file etc, but when I copied the unzipped file into the key there was nothing there, so all I have on the key is the sites data of 86133kb

Now what do I do

John


----------



## SaddleTramp

nukeadmin said:


> Tried to use it on a PC the programme runs but no campsites anywhere, If I click on an area it comes up with a box with :-
> cannot count results;SELECT count(*) FROM nuke_campsites WHERE Region LIKE "Basse-Normandie" order by UPPER(CampsiteName) asc;database disk image is malformed Unable to fetch row.
> and it does exactly the same from wherever I select except it enters the Region as where I select.


hmmm this sounds like the database has been corrupted in use, could you try the process laid down on this page please Les
http://www.mobilecampsites.com/database-replacement-walkthrough/

Hi Nuke, Tried that with same results.


----------



## nukeadmin

hmmm that is weird Les, that has always fixed this in the past, let me chat to the developer see if they have anything we can do apart from just swap it. Will PM you as would love to see this actually in place


----------



## SaddleTramp

Just replied to your PM Nuke, Go for it.


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is a very interesting case Pete, your later post confirms that the whole file structure on yours is corrupt. Please log RMA on outdoorbits and return as I will need to pass that key "as is" to the manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and thanks for the attention, I'll pop in the post tomorrow.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Returned on Friday and replacement received on Tuesday, so far no problems with it but no need for an update for a while yet. Thanks for the rapid response.

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin

ok Ben and I are flummoxed (technical term for confused) as to how users are corrupting the database.

We have performed updates and pulled the key during, after, before and the app crashes but if you restart it after re-inserting the key the database is still ok

We have left the key in a rebooted (with the app closed down and with the app running) and still ok

So to help us try and figure out why this has happened to some users I have added a poll / questionnaire thread on mobile campsites

http://www.mobilecampsites.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=49

If anyone on MHF has encountered a corrupt database could they answer it please so we can replicate it this end. Once we have a confirmed issue I can pass it to developers to resolve in future update but atm I can't corrupt it no matter what I try lol


----------



## SaddleTramp

nukeadmin said:


> ok Ben and I are flummoxed (technical term for confused) as to how users are corrupting the database.
> 
> We have performed updates and pulled the key during, after, before and the app crashes but if you restart it after re-inserting the key the database is still ok
> 
> We have left the key in a rebooted (with the app closed down and with the app running) and still ok
> 
> So to help us try and figure out why this has happened to some users I have added a poll / questionnaire thread on mobile campsites
> 
> http://www.mobilecampsites.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=49
> 
> If anyone on MHF has encountered a corrupt database could they answer it please so we can replicate it this end. Once we have a confirmed issue I can pass it to developers to resolve in future update but atm I can't corrupt it no matter what I try lol


Mine is still the same and I am assuming corrupted, all I did was insert USB and follow start instructions, ie it does not auto start so I selected "Mac" to start with and that app just keeps crashing, so I then got my old windows computer out and selected Microsoft and then started prog, Prog ran ok, then selected "Map" Map appeared, then selected an area, (Cannot remember which one first) got the fault then tried all other areas with same result each time.

I have also replaced the database twice and still get same problem.


----------



## tonyt

Dave - not sure if I should tempt fate and post this! - I've been plugging in and unplugging the key, doing as many different searches as I can manage and a few updates and.............. it works just fine.

Looks good - thanks for your effort and support.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Well mine works brilliant on Windows now, If I had done correctly what I was told to it would have been done the other day,   

It was the database and the download cured it.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Having read various posts about the iCampsites USB I decided to first read the instructions.  

I needn't have worried.........It worked right first time out of the box (on my MacBook Pro) and was simple to initiate and verify.

After one hours playing and testing I think it brilliant.  

My view is that this device is a huge asset to Dave's business and I congratulate him on his perseverance.


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is a very interesting case Pete, your later post confirms that the whole file structure on yours is corrupt. Please log RMA on outdoorbits and return as I will need to pass that key "as is" to the manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and thanks for the attention, I'll pop in the post tomorrow.
> 
> peedee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Returned on Friday and replacement received on Tuesday, so far no problems with it but no need for an update for a while yet. Thanks for the rapid response.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Well I updated it today and seems to work fine, however it did seem to take an unusual amount of time to update (a total of 22minutes for 15Mbs) The orange update indicator was fairly rapid to complete but it then sat there for the majority of the time before I got the Update Finished message! No corruptions this time though.

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin

what speed of internet do you have Pete ?

and what date did you have set to update from ?


----------



## peedee

Its a 10Mbs broadband from Virgin. Actual tested speed averages 9.8Mbs. The date I set was 4th July and it logged the download with todays date.

Just done another one with the date set to 23rd June, the date last updated by yourselves and it only took 312 secs to complete and the Update Finished message came up relatively quickly after the orange fill line had completed. Quite quick this time but strange compared to the download first thing this morning. 

I assume if you duplicate a download period it will only download those sites missing and is the server real time or do the downloads lag behind the online database?

peedee


----------



## peedee

Looking at the data usage the latest download was only 2.4Mbs in 312 seconds with the date set to 23rd June. It looks like the download first thing this morning ingnored my date setting because of the 15Mbs download. What does the save button under the date do? If I omitted to click it, does the date default to that of the last download? :? 

peedee


----------



## Chascass

I assumed you have to enter the last update date, then save before you update new sites. 

Charlie


----------



## Mattyrodill

Not sure if this has already been mentioned or is it just my misconceptions or inadequacies but on loading I get no map whatsoever. I can use the sites search by type but not use the map function as indicated on the printed user guide.
I have reported this on 2/3 occasions and been given response references but no one has come back to me.
Is it something I'm doing wrong or have I misunderstood?
Help!


----------



## Chascass

Hi
Have you followed the instructions in the link below.

http://www.mobilecampsites.com/no-maps-showing/

Charlie


----------



## nukeadmin

thx Charlie for assisting other users


----------



## menis

Hi all,
The only problem I've had is the system always sets the current date as the last update date when you start the application. I think it should store the actual date of the last update on exit from the update routine.
Menis


----------



## Mattyrodill

Thanks Chascass, link to Flash player download solved the map problem! Brilliant.
One more query if I dare?
My update shows as Mar. 14th and no new updates from this date, is this correct?
Also what do red and green lights signify. Again sorry if this is covered elsewhere.
Thanks


----------



## Chascass

Follow these steps

1/ click Settings on the L/H side

2/ click Connectivity at the top

3/ change date box to 14/03/2011 and Save

4/ click Update on the L/H side

A orange band will move through the box below, wait until updates finished appears.

Charlie


----------



## aircool

Mattyrodill said:


> Thanks Chascass, link to Flash player download solved the map problem! Brilliant.
> One more query if I dare?
> My update shows as Mar. 14th and no new updates from this date, is this correct?
> Also what do red and green lights signify. Again sorry if this is covered elsewhere.
> Thanks


The traffic light lets you know if there is any LAN/internet connectivity


----------



## Mattyrodill

Thanks again Chascass all updated!
One more for you I'm afraid, you shouldn't be so good!, but the details button seems very erratic. When I click on a site on the map and click on details the box goes black but nothing happens.
As I said this is erratic as it has worked perfectly so I know what should happen. Very frustrating particularly as I was showing it off to the wife when it went wrong!
Any ideas?


----------



## Chascass

Sorry cannot help, that should not be happening, if your USB is still plugged in try closing it down and remove it, then replace and open up again.

Charlie


----------



## kaacee

Received USB today and worked perfectly "out of the box".

No updating or anything done yet but do not envisage any problems if the start up was anything to go by.

Thank you Nuke.

Keith


----------



## tonyt

Finally, after too many attempts to restore, update etc. Too many goes at Ben's procedure - I've binned it.

I'll stick to Campingcar-Infos - much better


----------



## nukeadmin

> Finally, after too many attempts to restore, update etc. Too many goes at Ben's procedure - I've binned it.
> 
> I'll stick to Campingcar-Infos - much better


not quite fair Tony, majority of people that use it are very happy with how it works, but unfortunately PCs are complicated beasts with so many different varieties of software loaded on them that it is extremely difficult to diagnose issues. As far as we were aware you were all sorted and were happy, see your last post below



> Dave - not sure if I should tempt fate and post this! - I've been plugging in and unplugging the key, doing as many different searches as I can manage and a few updates and.............. it works just fine.
> 
> Looks good - thanks for your effort and support.


what has changed since this ?

btw we are close to finishing testing on our first patch release for iCampsites USB with the following tweaks:

1. Update process improved with more informative messages, warning messages about removing key during update, better sync to progress bar
2. Coloured / different icons for each type of campsite / stopover on maps allowing much easier identification of what is around
3. Bugs for Rutland missing sites / Haute Normandie / Herts etc resolved
4. Synchronisation of deleted entries added (If a site is closed and removed from MHF it wasn't being synced down to icampsites and hence throwing out site count on the app)
5. Combine Belgium regions as MHF map does not support regionalised entries within Belgium
6. Added info window when checking for new update available when closing down app.
7. free text search for campsites improved
8. Fixed bug whereby errors shown if trying to search by filter using site rating score.

All of the above should rectify some usability issues encountered by users and hopefully prevent more issues with data corruption and also resolve the seemingly low number of bugs that slipped through main testing phase before product release


----------



## teljoy

nukeadmin said:


> what has changed since this ?
> 
> btw we are close to finishing testing on our first patch release for iCampsites USB with the following tweaks:
> 
> 1. Update process improved with more informative messages, warning messages about removing key during update, better sync to progress bar
> 2. Coloured / different icons for each type of campsite / stopover on maps allowing much easier identification of what is around
> 3. Bugs for Rutland missing sites / Haute Normandie / Herts etc resolved
> 4. Synchronisation of deleted entries added (If a site is closed and removed from MHF it wasn't being synced down to icampsites and hence throwing out site count on the app)
> 5. Combine Belgium regions as MHF map does not support regionalised entries within Belgium
> 6. Added info window when checking for new update available when closing down app.
> 7. free text search for campsites improved
> 8. Fixed bug whereby errors shown if trying to search by filter using site rating score.
> 
> All of the above should rectify some usability issues encountered by users and hopefully prevent more issues with data corruption and also resolve the seemingly low number of bugs that slipped through main testing phase before product release


All I want to see are the maps (only joking Nuke!). Did your developers have any bright ideas about my problem?

And Tony I can only support Nuke in his efforts as he spent a considerable time trying to resolve the issue with my laptop. Coming from a computer project background I know how difficult these releases are.

Terry


----------



## tonyt

I too have thanked him for his efforts to get my key working and it did for a while - I hadn't touched it since the - went to use it yesterday - nothing - blank.

So, thatnks for your efforts but at the end of the day this customer has thrown in the towel.

I spent many years of my working life around new systems and their introduction into the working place so I'm familiar with teething problems but as far as I'm concerned, this bit of kit was not ready (robust & reliable) to launch as a commercial sale.


----------



## nukeadmin

> went to use it yesterday - nothing - blank. [/quote
> 
> so it isn't running at all ?


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> so it isn't running at all ?


Not now - it's in the back of the land fill truck.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Not now - it's in the back of the land fill truck.


hmmm so I can't help then Tony, but could you enlighten me as to what you mean when you said "nothing - blank" as a supplier of the product it would be useful to me to know what the symptom was as we log all issues to spot patterns ?


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> hmmm so I can't help then Tony, but could you enlighten me as to what you mean when you said "nothing - blank" as a supplier of the product it would be useful to me to know what the symptom was as we log all issues to spot patterns ?


It was empty, no files, nothing - as if it had been wiped clean/re formatted but it had been left plugged into my netbook since I last fired it up some weeks ago when it was working fine - the netbook had not been switched on at all during that time.

No worries - I quite like Campingcar and I have Archie.


----------



## peedee

Well since I had my initial purchase replaced, it has worked fine and I have had no serious problems using it. Database updates have worked fine and I am now looking forward to the update of the software.

peedee


----------



## Chascass

Just downloaded the changes to the USB Database, at first glance they look great, all the different types of sites are now marked on their map position balloons etc.

One question for admin, the update log has now been wiped and the start date is back to 14/3/2011, what date do I enter on my next up date.

Charlie


----------



## nukeadmin

afternoon Charlie
yes just made the new version for Windows only users atm live

when was the date you last updated ? Just enter the beginning of the month of your last update (it isn't really important as long as its the same day or before) the new version will then update the Update From field to be todays date on completion of an update


----------



## rosalan

Sorry Nuke, but I fall into the same category as Tonyt.
I am on my third USB (thank you for your prompt response) and all was going well, when in Spain, after using it normally the previous day and turning it off as I should do it failed. When I went to Windows on the menu, it said File empty! I checked the other items on the menu and apart from another 'Windows' in Linux (which was also empty) the file has simply gone. I do not play around with it, I just wanted to use it.
I reported this to Ben when I got back a couple of weeks ago and he asked if I would let him enter my PC, which I was happy to do and told him so; since then I have heard nothing.
For the record, it failed while being used on an Acer Netbook, which is almost new and with no dodgy stuff on it. I always closed the USB down before removing it. It had so much potential that I stuck with it but maybe it is not quite fit for purpose yet and I think I have lost the will to pursue it any further.
Alan


----------



## nukeadmin

Sorry Alan but when you say you have another folder in Linux called Windows it sounds like you have done something to it by mistake perhaps as the folder couldn't have moved in there from a bug.



> I reported this to Ben when I got back a couple of weeks ago and he asked if I would let him enter my PC, which I was happy to do and told him so; since then I have heard nothing.


Ben replied to you asking if it was ok to take remote control of your pc and what date was suitable, and you agreed but gave no date so he was waiting to hear from you with a date 



> it is not quite fit for purpose yet


It works 100% on the majority of users PCs Alan, so I don't believe this is a fair comment tbh


----------



## nukeadmin

ah Ben has just double checked and he hadn't asked for a date, my mistake. So what date are you available Alan ? Send a PM to Ben and he can look into it for you


----------



## philjohn

Hi Nuke,

Is anyone monitoring the Mobile Campsite website I have been waiting for a reply for over a week now.

Phil J


----------



## rosalan

nukeadmin said:


> ah Ben has just double checked and he hadn't asked for a date, my mistake. So what date are you available Alan ? Send a PM to Ben and he can look into it for you


Thank you very much.
We are having some work done to the van and then going on to Shepton Mallet show, so if it will not be too late, I will contact Ben on our return.
Alan


----------



## Glandwr

Hi I was one of the first to rec. stick but although worked for a while was faulty it was then replaced promptly (thanks). I have found it useful since but now I can’t get mapping view on the new one to work on or offline even after latest software update. I’m now on ver. 1.3 build 41, running on vista with firefox, I have mapping enabled and even google earth installed. As per suggestion have also reinstalled flash player but still no joy.

Ironically the first stick I received did show mapping before it gave up so suspect that is icampsites rather than my setup at fault but have an open mind.

Any further suggestions?

Dick


----------



## teljoy

Glandwr said:


> Hi I was one of the first to rec. stick but although worked for a while was faulty it was then replaced promptly (thanks). I have found it useful since but now I can't get mapping view on the new one to work on or offline even after latest software update. I'm now on ver. 1.3 build 41, running on vista with firefox, I have mapping enabled and even google earth installed. As per suggestion have also reinstalled flash player but still no joy.
> 
> Ironically the first stick I received did show mapping before it gave up so suspect that is icampsites rather than my setup at fault but have an open mind.
> 
> Any further suggestions?
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick
You have my sympathy. I have had awful problems trying to get mapping to work on my Sony and Acer laptops with Vista. The stick performs well on my desktop with XP. It also works on my neighbours Acer with Vista. I have checked almost everything. Both Nuke and Ben have remotely tried to solve the problem without success.
I have just now checked my neighbours Acer against my Acer for all settings, flash, java, google, services, internet, uncle tom cobley and all. Still no luck. The Acers have the same model number except for a suffix letter. The only difference is that my Acer is a centrino processor (specifically for laptops) and my neighbours is a pentium dual core processor. My Sony (the other machine that doesn't work) is also a centrino processor? The only bit of commonality I can find thus far?

There is another of my threads on here where I describe chapter and verse what I have attempted. I now wonder in the light of others problems whether a replacement stick might work or give me other issues?

Good luck with yours.

Terry


----------



## nukeadmin

> I have found it useful since but now I can't get mapping view on the new one to work on or offline even after latest software update. I'm now on ver. 1.3 build 41, running on vista with firefox, I have mapping enabled and even google earth installed. As per suggestion have also reinstalled flash player but still no joy.


Have you ever had the mapping working then, in either the old or the new key ?


----------



## Glandwr

Worked in the old key before it gave up. There were however gaps in the mapping certain areas of France for instance did not work although I assumed that that was software.

It's neverworked on the new key. Both keys only ever been on my dell laptop

Dick


----------



## nukeadmin

> There were however gaps in the mapping certain areas of France for instance did not work although I assumed that that was software.


Yes there was an issue with Haute Normandie (resolved in the new release)

Does the key work in any other computers ?
Have you changed anything at all on your computer between the old key mapping working and the new ?


----------



## teljoy

nukeadmin said:


> I have found it useful since but now I can't get mapping view on the new one to work on or offline even after latest software update. I'm now on ver. 1.3 build 41, running on vista with firefox, I have mapping enabled and even google earth installed. As per suggestion have also reinstalled flash player but still no joy.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had the mapping working then, in either the old or the new key ?
Click to expand...

Hi Nuke

Sorry to hijack Dick's problem but regarding my issue , I know it's clutching at straws and no logical reason but is it worth me trying another stick?

Terry


----------



## nukeadmin

> Sorry to hijack Dick's problem but regarding my issue , I know it's clutching at straws and no logical reason but is it worth me trying another stick?


if you want I can send another down to test Terry but can't see it making any difference at all as the software runs and runs on other computers 100%

I know it must be frustrating as it drove Ben and I to distraction. It definitely seems to be something specific to that single laptop and its flash install / configuration but as you know Ben and I exhausted any issues that we knew that would cause it including uninstall /installing flash, checking flash security settings, plugins etc to no avail.

If you are ever down this end (Devon) then please bring the stick / laptop in and we can have another look F2F as it were.


----------



## nukeadmin

Have you followed the procedure laid out here Dick ?
http://www.mobilecampsites.com/no-maps-showing/


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Not trying to hijack anyone's thread, but tell you what happened to me in case it helps people.

I have a MacBook Pro and the advice given when i first received the USB was to copy the contents to my hard drive and run that. I did this and everything worked perfectly from my hard drive. The USB then lay in it's packet safely stored away.

Recently the system suggested an upgrade was available. It asked me to ensure the USB was attached properly, so I retrieved it and plugged it in.

After the update, I ran the software on the USB to see what had happened. I can see the blue/white "Europe Map". I can click the region "Sub Map". But when I click "On Line Mapping" all I can see inside the box is a white screen. (Yes, I have flash player installed, and yes, everything was working perfectly before).

I have checked, and the USB shows the latest update reference, but no longer works with On Line mapping.

On the hard drive, everything works correctly, but I am still using the previous version.

Not sure what to do right now.

One last thing, the "User Guide" no longer works on the USB (latest download) but works fine on the hard drive (previous version).


----------



## teljoy

nukeadmin said:


> Sorry to hijack Dick's problem but regarding my issue , I know it's clutching at straws and no logical reason but is it worth me trying another stick?
> 
> 
> 
> if you want I can send another down to test Terry but can't see it making any difference at all as the software runs and runs on other computers 100%
> 
> I know it must be frustrating as it drove Ben and I to distraction. It definitely seems to be something specific to that single laptop and its flash install / configuration but as you know Ben and I exhausted any issues that we knew that would cause it including uninstall /installing flash, checking flash security settings, plugins etc to no avail.
> 
> If you are ever down this end (Devon) then please bring the stick / laptop in and we can have another look F2F as it were.
Click to expand...

Hi Nuke

I started to move away from thinking it a flash problem as (I had forgotten to mention this) I googled for some flash examples and they ran perfectly on the Sony machine that you remotely accessed, including a very clever 3D train example.
How could it be the flash install/configuration?? I don't expect an answer to that one as I know you certainly tried.
If I've still got the problem next year I will drop in to see you on my way to visit friends in Cornwall.

Terry


----------



## Glandwr

Glandwr said:


> Both keys only ever been on my dell laptop
> 
> Dick


As I typed this this morning I realised that it might be a good idea to try it. Tried it on a toshiba running Win 7 and it worked perfectly!

Back here no joy. It shows map of europe, I can go to different countries, but then it will not go further ie into regions of country. Can recall nothing that I have changed or programs installed.

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Glandwr said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both keys only ever been on my dell laptop
> 
> Dick
> 
> 
> 
> .......It shows map of europe, I can go to different countries, but then it will not go further ie into regions of country.
Click to expand...

Dick, It seems likely we have the same issue. Have you tried the "User Guide' as mine has stopped working on the updated USB, but works fine on the previous version still safe on my MacBook hard drive.


----------



## teljoy

Glandwr said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both keys only ever been on my dell laptop
> 
> Dick
> 
> 
> 
> As I typed this this morning I realised that it might be a good idea to try it. Tried it on a toshiba running Win 7 and it worked perfectly!
> 
> Back here no joy. It shows map of europe, I can go to different countries, but then it will not go further ie into regions of country. Can recall nothing that I have changed or programs installed.
> 
> Dick
Click to expand...

Hi Dick

Now that sounds exactly like my problem!

Terry


----------



## Glandwr

To confuse further John user guide works for me (through acrobat). One thing that I have thought of is a clash of programs. Would it be useful Nuke if I and the other 2 did a screen dump of programs shown in control panel - install / uninstall?

For instance I have (and have had since before first stick tried) The Macromedia suite installed. This contains Dreamweaver, Fireworks, FLASH Video Encoder, FLASH PLAYER, and FLASH paper.

As fao as I know I have not run any of them at the same time as icampsites but undoubtedly they will have left their mark on the resgistry.

Come to think of it I did do a register clean between using stick no1 and stick no2 but since reinstalled flash player as per Nuke's instructions

Dick


----------



## nukeadmin

> Would it be useful Nuke if I and the other 2 did a screen dump of programs shown in control panel - install / uninstall?


possibly Dick as its grasping at straws time as to why you out of 100s of users have this issue lol


----------



## nukeadmin

> Now that sounds exactly like my problem!


ah I thought you got no maps at all Terry ? sorry been a while since i last looked at your scenario ?



> How could it be the flash install/configuration?? I don't expect an answer to that one as I know you certainly tried.


flash has inherrent security settings which allow / disallow certain types of access to local files vs internet based files, weirdly this is accessed online via a webpage below:

http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager04.html


----------



## Noel

Update mine to the new build yesterday and then updated the campsites (returned 8421), everything fine. 

Today, get an error message on boot up, see attachment. When trying to update campsites get error messages saying database locked and thus fails to update. 

Completed the internal contact form and on submission get an "unknown error" message!

Functionality seems ok though :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin

interesting, are you running it from the key or hard disk Noel ?

what OS r u using ?


----------



## Noel

nukeadmin said:


> interesting, are you running it from the key or hard disk Noel ?
> 
> what OS r u using ?


On this occasion hard disk on my Desktop. OS is Windows XP SP3. I also have a version on a laptop running Vista and I updated all 3 yesterday with no problems but the key and laptop returned campsites 8423 so went back to my desktop today to get the extra added 2!

Have not tried booting the key or laptop today.


----------



## teljoy

nukeadmin said:


> Now that sounds exactly like my problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ah I thought you got no maps at all Terry ? sorry been a while since i last looked at your scenario ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the blue and white map of Europe and can click on that, then if France is clicked on I get the map of the regions. It is when I click on a region that it just hangs and does not drill down to the google map with aires, municipals etc. highlighted.
> 
> Although as previously stated it works well on the XP desktop.
> Can't take that away with us in a little Nuevo!
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nukeadmin

> But when I clicked "On Line Mapping" all I could see inside the box was a white screen. (Yes, I have flash player installed, and yes, everything was working perfectly before).


if the offline mapping works fine and you had an issue temporarily with the online google maps i.e. white screen in our experience this can be caused by a flaky internet connection / none at the point in time that the google maps connection is made.



> Everything is working fine again, and I am still delighted with this great piece of software.


thanks, most people that use it are happy, unfortunately we had a bad batch of hardware in initially with a much higher failure rate than normal which tarred the release somewhat if you were unlucky enough to have received one. We reacted quickly to this by replacing immediately all of them, sending almost our entire stock back to the manufacturer for testing and they confirmed a faulty batch.

With the new software release it tightens up a few lessons learned issues with usability and tries to improve specifically on the update process which wasn't informative enough and had no warnings.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

teljoy said:


> I get the blue and white map of Europe and can click on that, then if France is clicked on I get the map of the regions. It is when I click on a region that it just hangs and does not drill down to the google map with aires, municipals etc. highlighted.


That is exactly what happens to me teljoy.

Version 1.2 Build 35 on the hard drive works perfectly (inc On Line mapping).

Version 1.3 Build 41 on the USB refuses to drill down to google maps and shows a white screen.

I have a good internet connection and have no problem logging onto Google Maps as a stand alone medium.


----------



## Glandwr

Tried again with flash player. Uninstalled using the uninstaller on the Adobe site (in case windows did not do a clean uninstall) restarted, downloaded Flash player from Nuke’s link. Still no joy. One thought – nowhere did I see reference to the “stand alone” version what I got was “plug in”. Is this right?

Second thought the database does not auto run. I have to open stick using Win Explorer then open “windows” then “USB Campsitesview)”. Do you have to do this Terry and John or does it auto start for you?

ps I also have good and fast connection.

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith

'afternoon Dick,

My system (Apple MacBook) does not autorun.....It never has. I double click "USBCampsiteView".

I too re-installed Flash Player today with no improvement (Still works fine on v1.2 Build 35).

One thing I have noticed is that "Date Created" is 14th May 2011, whilst "Date Modified" is also 14th May 2011.

I expected "Date Modified" to be todays' date, when I upgraded USB to v1.3 Build 41 ?


----------



## teljoy

Glandwr said:


> Tried again with flash player. Uninstalled using the uninstaller on the Adobe site (in case windows did not do a clean uninstall) restarted, downloaded Flash player from Nuke's link. Still no joy. One thought - nowhere did I see reference to the "stand alone" version what I got was "plug in". Is this right?
> 
> Second thought the database does not auto run. I have to open stick using Win Explorer then open "windows" then "USB Campsitesview)". Do you have to do this Terry and John or does it auto start for you?
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick

I've used every version of Flash Player known to man. I believe that we all should be using the latest Flash Player version as it is now compatible with all browsers. Version 10.3.183.7.
If you go into your control panel and click on the Flash Player icon and hit the advanced tab to check your version.

There is no autorun.
For the database to run I have placed a shortcut for USB campsite exe on the desktop so that I do not have to open the stick every time. Or you could copy the windows folder from the stick to your own hard drive and place a shortcut from there.

Terry


----------



## Glandwr

nukeadmin said:


> if the offline mapping works fine and you had an issue temporarily with the online google maps i.e. white screen in our experience this can be caused by a flaky internet connection / none at the point in time that the google maps connection is made.


Nuke, online and offline mapping behaves exactly the same (just white regional maps) a toggling enable/disable google map makes no difference either. Just white regional maps. Got good connection.

As regards my previous stick working with full mapping, it would have been an earlier build and I would guess a similar phenomenon to John.

Dick


----------



## tuscancouple

Hi Nuke

Just successfully completed the upgrade, however the map function appears not to be working correctly. 

With Google maps enabled, click on a region in country map all works as expected. 

With Google maps disabled, click on region in country map and it goes straight to site list only. No regional map only country map?

Is this correct?

Mick


----------



## spykal

tuscancouple said:


> snipped: With Google maps disabled, click on region in country map and it goes straight to site list only. No regional map only country map?
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Mick


Yes, that is how it worked before the upgrade. :wink:

So if you click on a county in the UK or a region say in France it displays a list of all the campsites in that region. If you are not online so do not have Google maps available you can use one of the other searches to localise the sites displayed. Try "search by type" put in a Town and then set a radius.

Mike


----------



## tuscancouple

ahh, in which case the upgrade was perfect  

Mick


----------



## dolcefarniente

Sorry to revive this thread - looks like it was a nightmare at first. Is the offline search now viable on the latest usb ? It seems a pointless product if logged on but I'd buy if it's sorted offline i.e. does it still list hundreds of sites alphabetically or is the radius search working correctly ?


----------



## Bill_OR

I just tried a radius search with Google mapping disabled and it worked fine.
What is it that you are trying to do?
Bill


----------



## Dill

Mine has worked faultlessly since I purchased it, both on and off line. With OS win 7 and on my Dell Laptop running XP Pro. Obviously not left the Stick in and rebooted either machine, or pulled out the Stick whilst updating. 

I take my hat off to Nuke and his team for there patience with all the problems he has had in trying to resolve users problems, from what I have read here many of these problems have been either pilot error or the way users computers have been set up. 

Just updated the database now contains 9132 sites. V 1.3 Build 48

Dill


----------



## pippin

That is odd - I have just updated mine and it shows only 9092 campsites.

Same build/version.

Out of interest, what are the red/green traffic lights next to the update button for?

They don't seem to change at all.


----------



## dolcefarniente

pippin said:


> That is odd - I have just updated mine and it shows only 9092 campsites.
> 
> Same build/version.
> 
> Out of interest, what are the red/green traffic lights next to the update button for?
> 
> They don't seem to change at all.


Just about to buy one as it seems it's sorted now. Red / green lights I believe denote internet connection yes / no.


----------



## dolcefarniente

Bill_OR said:


> I just tried a radius search with Google mapping disabled and it worked fine.
> What is it that you are trying to do?
> Bill


I'm just about to buy one Bill. It seemed the offline search was incapable of reliably radius searching when they first became available. I was checking it's now good before buying. No point buying it if I have net access but it's useful offline.........


----------



## Dill

pippin said:


> That is odd - I have just updated mine and it shows only 9092 campsites.
> 
> Same build/version.
> 
> Out of interest, what are the red/green traffic lights next to the update button for?
> 
> They don't seem to change at all.


I believe the lights are for with or without internet connection.


----------



## Bill_OR

dolcefarniente,
I'm guessing that it's all about the quality of the GPS co-ordinates. After that it's just a quick application of Pythagoras isn't it?

Hence if the GPS co-ords are OK then the radius search should be OK. I suspect there are bound to be some records where the co-rds are incorrect :-(
Bill


----------

